# Joyce Brown's Shrimp Mousse



## PieSusan (Dec 14, 2008)

Joyce was a friend of my mom and me and was a very good cook. May she rest in peace.

Ingredients:
1 pkg. plain gelatin (Knox)
1/3 cup cold water
1 can tomato soup
8 oz. cream cheese
1 cup mayonnaise
6 oz. frozen shrimp (the tiny ones)
2-3 ribs celery
1 small onion

Directions:
   Dissolve gelatin in cold water and set aside. Heat soup to a boil. Add gelatin mixture. Let cool. Blend cream cheese on low speed and mayonnaise. Add to cooled soup. Add drained shrimp. Chop celery and onion fine and add. Put in mayo-coated mold. If mold is small, you will need two.


----------



## JMediger (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh my goodness!  My MIL used to make this dip (minus the tomato soup) but hasn't been able to find the recipe in ages ... I'm going to copy for myself and then send to her.  THANK YOU PieSusan!


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 14, 2008)

It is surprisingly good.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 31, 2008)

PieSusan, here is a variation that my family makes.  We made this recipe for Christmas appetizers.  The version that your Mom's friend made sounds good also.  

Shrimp Mold

1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 tablespoon unflavored gelatin
3 tablespoons hot water
1-8 oz. package cream cheese, softened
7 oz. can shrimp
1 cup mayonnaise
1 cup finely chopped celery
4 green onions, finely chopped
1-2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1-2 teaspoons Tabasco sauce, optional

Remove cream cheese from refrigerator at least 4 hours before preparing. Heat soup. Dissolve gelatin in hot water. Mix gelatin into heated soup. Cool slightly. Add cream cheese, shrimp, mayonnaise, celery, green onions, garlic, and Tabasco sauce to soup and gelatin mixture. Place in mold and chill overnight or 6-7 hours. Serve with crackers. This dip can also be served out of a regular bowl. Spreaders help serve this dip easier.


----------

